# question about number of pets



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

how does one find out if there is a limit as to how many pets one can have?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I gather you mean a restriction by law? I would check with the village/city hall or township clerk (if you're unincorporated). I believe the limit for the number of dogs in my town is 3; not sure about cats.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

In our area in VA, it is regulated by the county you live in.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

heh im prob already over my limit


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jan 27 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714468


> heh im prob already over my limit[/B]



In my county, they do not enforce the limit unless there is a complaint. You can even license more than you are suppose to and they don't care. I wouldn't worry much unless your AC has nothing better to do.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL

Jamie, I'm sure you're over unless they don't have a rule


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

If you think you might be over the limit, you might want to inquire over the phone from the vet clinic. In our city, we had caller id & such a question might provoke a check on the caller's circumstances.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i dont think the vet clinic will know being i am the vet! lol. i wonder if having 7 would matter


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jan 27 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714477


> i dont think the vet clinic will know being i am the vet! lol. i wonder if having 7 would matter [/B]


lol - what kind of dog are you getting, Jamie?????


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well the breeder that had petula...i emailed her pics to show her how well she is doing....she has this teeny havanese pup that so far seems healthy but she suspects there may be something. having bile acids and chemistry next week. if there is a prob he is mine. i wouldnt have even thought about it then i saw his pics and he is to die for


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

You would go somewhere where your identity is not revealed on the phone and call the local 'animal control' and they would know.

Here 

it is three dogs.

Just three.

:shocked:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

any responsible owners out there looking for a little guy?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

3 here too. I don't think that's fair when you have small dogs.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Call "Animal Control", they will ask what city you live in, and zip code. They will then be able to tell you.

If you have over the limit, just make sure you have ALL records on them, in case AC stops by.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Jaimie! Is he on her website? It looks like she's updated her site recently.

I just found this in Bossier's municipal code:

For indoor dogs, there shall be no limit unless those dogs create a nuisance. The supervisor may enforce the maximum limits as stated for outdoor dogs for any owner who permits his indoor dogs to create a nuisance

Here's the link:

Municipal Code

The limit for outside dogs is four.

Linda


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh, you need that Havanese! Especially if he may have issues that another person might not be able to (or want to) deal with.
My suggestion for calling from the vet office was because if they called questioning that you could just say the question had arisen with a client. I'm sure you are your own best client.  Be sure & let us know!


Another question if I may, The vet I took Buttons to yesterday recommended I use oatmeal & aloe shampoo. Any recommendations for a certain kind or are they all pretty much the same?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (bbry @ Jan 27 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714507


> Oh, you need that Havanese! Especially if he may have issues that another person might not be able to (or want to) deal with.
> My suggestion for calling from the vet office was because if they called questioning that you could just say the question had arisen with a client. I'm sure you are your own best client.  Be sure & let us know!
> 
> 
> Another question if I may, The vet I took Buttons to yesterday recommended I use oatmeal & aloe shampoo. Any recommendations for a certain kind or are they all pretty much the same?[/B]



i use the vet solutions kind but im sure they r all very similar. try some out and see how they work. it is possible a friend of mine may take this little guy. where ever he goes i have to watch him grow. i cant bear to not.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh my Gosh! I am melting on the spot. He is precious! How could anyone resist that precious face??


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Holy crap, I'm in love. :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: I mean seriously! I could eat him up! He looks like a panda bear! :heart: :heart: :heart: 

What does she think is wrong with him?


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jan 27 2009, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714513


> QUOTE (bbry @ Jan 27 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714507





> Oh, you need that Havanese! Especially if he may have issues that another person might not be able to (or want to) deal with.
> My suggestion for calling from the vet office was because if they called questioning that you could just say the question had arisen with a client. I'm sure you are your own best client.  Be sure & let us know!
> 
> 
> Another question if I may, The vet I took Buttons to yesterday recommended I use oatmeal & aloe shampoo. Any recommendations for a certain kind or are they all pretty much the same?[/B]



i use the vet solutions kind but im sure they r all very similar. try some out and see how they work. it is possible a friend of mine may take this little guy. where ever he goes i have to watch him grow. i cant bear to not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

awwww he is so adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 27 2009, 10:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714521


> Holy crap, I'm in love. :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: I mean seriously! I could eat him up! He looks like a panda bear! :heart: :heart: :heart:
> 
> What does she think is wrong with him?[/B]



i think its just her size that makes her wonder b/c the other two in the litter are normal size but he beats them up. she nows says i can have him if i want him b/c she feels she ows me. a good friend of mine is in love with him and she is looking into apartment policies to see if she can get him. i hope so b/c i really dont need another!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Jaimie, He is so cute. And it sounds like you have NO limit for indoor dogs??? 
How many do you think you will end up with? You might become known amongst your friends as the crazy dog lady!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

At one point, I was interested in how many were allowed in my area so I called animal control in our county. We live in a semi-rural area which is also unincorporated and we are allowed five.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 27 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714498


> Call "Animal Control", they will ask what city you live in, and zip code.  They will then be able to tell you.
> 
> If you have over the limit, just make sure you have ALL records on them, in case AC stops by.[/B]


When you say 'all the records' what do you mean? Rabies vaccinations, etc? I'm definitely over my limit!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm nosy & need more details. How much smaller than his littermates is he? Could he have been conceived a little later than the others? How big are the parents? Has she had others this tiny? I've always questioned if my Little Bit was really the age the breeder told me she was. When I got her she weighed 12 oz., Now she weighs 5#. 

Good luck to you & your friend, not to mention that darling little guy! I'm already trying to think of names for you. Pay no attention to me. You know best what you can handle.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 28 2009, 12:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714535


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 27 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714498





> Call "Animal Control", they will ask what city you live in, and zip code. They will then be able to tell you.
> 
> If you have over the limit, just make sure you have ALL records on them, in case AC stops by.[/B]


When you say 'all the records' what do you mean? Rabies vaccinations, etc? I'm definitely over my limit!
[/B][/QUOTE]


When AC came to my house, they already had records of my three licensed dogs.

The AC gal, wanted me to point them out by name, which I did.

When I said I had records, on the other dogs, I did have to show them. 

I keep them in a file, so handed her the file, with all the records, which included,
rabies, bordatella, along with the rescue paperwork. But they were ONLY interested in
the "proof of rabies". 

So just have your paperwork in order, and at hand. Simply the dogs name, and rabies vac date,
IF they are old enough. 

It really wasn't as scary as I thought it would be. She was, actually pretty cool. 

Oh, she did check out my house. Wanted to make sure it was clean, and the dogs
were not living in feces. That was, of course, fine. I remember Lulu barking upstairs.
I was thinking, "oh, shut up"...LOL

My advice is, if they show up, be cool. Act like you know what's going on. 
They are not worried about "us", and have better things to do. They are also NOT
worried about puppies. Not if your house is "in order". So don't worry about that. 

Also, if it came right down to it, they give you time. They will NOT take your dogs. 
Well, they will if the dogs are negleted, but that's not our concern. 

This is probably more info, than you wanted, but what the heck. 

When AC showed up, at my house, I was scared to death. I won't be next time.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (bbry @ Jan 27 2009, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714542


> I'm nosy & need more details. How much smaller than his littermates is he? Could he have been conceived a little later than the others? How big are the parents? Has she had others this tiny? I've always questioned if my Little Bit was really the age the breeder told me she was. When I got her she weighed 12 oz., Now she weighs 5#.
> 
> Good luck to you & your friend, not to mention that darling little guy! I'm already trying to think of names for you. Pay no attention to me. You know best what you can handle.[/B]



she said they r 3xs larger than he is. but she tends to exagerate. she says he will prob be around 3lbs but i suspect more like 5, because this woman tends to exagerate. i dont know how big the parents are but i do know they dont normally throw small ones like this which is why she thinks there may be a prob. she has other havs that produce small ones and from them this wouldnt worry her. i emailed her last night tht i couldnt stop staring into his eyes and she emailed me back that i better come get him. i will be very happy if my friend gets him, but will be more than happy to take him if need be. i think if that were the case though my boss may commit me to the looney bin. everytime i add another i tell her not to worry and that this is it lol


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jan 27 2009, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714513


> QUOTE (bbry @ Jan 27 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714507





> Oh, you need that Havanese! Especially if he may have issues that another person might not be able to (or want to) deal with.
> My suggestion for calling from the vet office was because if they called questioning that you could just say the question had arisen with a client. I'm sure you are your own best client.  Be sure & let us know!
> 
> 
> Another question if I may, The vet I took Buttons to yesterday recommended I use oatmeal & aloe shampoo. Any recommendations for a certain kind or are they all pretty much the same?[/B]



i use the vet solutions kind but im sure they r all very similar. try some out and see how they work. it is possible a friend of mine may take this little guy. where ever he goes i have to watch him grow. i cant bear to not.
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG! He's too PRECIOUS! You have to get him!

Parker's 4 week old puppy photo was similar to that one. His big eyes melted my heart, and I knew he was mine.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jaimie, If it were me, I'd be in my car <strike>driving</strike> racing over to get him right now! That face, OMG.
I'll take him, are u kidding?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... jaimie ...hes completely adorable. :Sooo cute: Too bad I dont live in my own house... it would then be possible for me to give him a home... which would be perfect because my 2 malts are each 3 lbs. BUT... my bf will flip out if i get another dog.  :embarrassed:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Look at those eyes...........he knows what is going on in the world!!!! He's looking in that camera and saying, " take me, I'm yours!!!!" How utterly adorable!!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He is just the most precious little baby...how can anyone not want to just take him and love him?


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

OMG that little guy is sooooooooooo cute!!!! :wub: Daisy just mentioned something about needing a new boyfriend?!?! LOL He has such an expressive little face, he is just begging to be taken home and snuggled! :Sooo cute: :wub2: :heart: :wub: He looks like he would love a walk on the beach....you know....I live by the beach!   Hehehe  Just out of curiosity, <strike>when</strike> if you get him, have you thought of a name for him!!??


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Jaimie, if you don't get him, one of us just might have to. He's too cute for words. Love his expression. :wub: 

And, I just want to add -- "one can never have too many dogs". LOL


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.bossiercity.org/DEPT/works/anim...OL_POLICIES.pdf

Here is the link to Animal Control policies - which actually doesn't contain anything on how many you can have just your responsibilities as a pet owner. Your area might not have a limit except for livestock.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jaimie, where are you? What's happening with this pup? Is your friend going to take him?


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'll bet Jaimie is on her way to get the little charmer right now. If not now, surely by the weekend. He is just too cute.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sent you a PM...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my friend cannont get him....she is so upset. this woman thinks im taking him. i need this baby to go to someone i can keep in touch with if she asks for pics. or i can keep him. i guess i will play it by ear when i get him


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jan 28 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714911


> my friend cannont get him....she is so upset. this woman thinks im taking him. i need this baby to go to someone i can keep in touch with if she asks for pics. or i can keep him. i guess i will play it by ear when i get him[/B]


Well, I have 7 and I don't have a limit, soooooooooooooo, what's one more . Oh wait, should I ask my husband first? LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This has to be one of the most adorable pictures of a dog ever!! Such expressive eyes... OMG!!!!!!!!!! Jaimie, I hope everything works out for you and him!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh god heavens, he is CUTE! I don't think I would be able to say no to that face! Feel free to ship him my way :wub: :wub:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: That is one of the most adorable, precious, sweetest faces I have EVER seen ... and did I say adorable? Oh, sooooooo precious. I can just feel that sweet little face and nose nuzzling into my neck right now! You just MUST get him! He needs a wonderful home, and he'd be sure to have it with you, Jaimie! Gosh he's precious! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I feel bad for your friend. I know she is disappointed. You know once you get him, you will be "in love". He is just too precious. Is he far from you? If he's my way, I'd be glad to pick him up for you and I might even deliver him.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

he is 4 hrs south in jeannerette louisniana...plan to get him saturday or sunday


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

He is a cutie pie Jaimie, congrats.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

DH says Jeanerette is about 4 hrs from us too. Maybe it is sort of south east of you?? You are going to have a great weekend.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmmmmm.....just map quested from my town to Jeanerette it's only 1093.16 miles. Should only take me around 17 hours 18 minutes!! Think I can do that on my days off this Sun & Monday?


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

That baby is the cutest little thing ever. OMG, what a face. :wub: 

I can't wait till you pick him up, Jaimie! Good luck with everything!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

omg hes sooooo cute!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Jamie!!!.. what a darling little pup!! Those eyes would melt anyones heart!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK -- now that you've decided to get him, we must talk about coat.

I love Havanese, however, I'm sure that if I had one I would either:

a) flat iron the coat to make the Havanese's coat look like the Lhasa's coat (which it isn't suppose to); or
B) let the coat cord. This is acceptable even in the show ring. I have several Havanese breeder friends that let their dog's hair cord for the ring. Of course, I've always really wanted a Puli, so having a corded Havanese would be the very best thing.

Anyway, that's why I can't have a Havanese. LOL I can't decide on the hair style. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Lynn!! LOL!!!! :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

You have inspired me to research the Havanese. I found it fascinating that they can start out with color, then go to all white for a time and eventually come back with color again. How cool is that??

Jaimie, I hope you are prepared for the number of photos we will require. B)


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

What a face. He is a real cutie, Jaimie. Good thing you are a vet....

Go for it!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

He is adorable :wub: How could you say no to that face? I'm sure there is room for 1 more


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Just checking for an update - today? or tomorrow? 

Linda


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Our count is 4 and the county next to us is 3 but our situation is wierd as the closest shelter is in the county that allows 3 only so my friend got busted as they go knocking on doors from time to time probably to get more money  and her vet had to write a letter to local officials to get waiver - it was a nightmare. I am sure being a vet they will not give you a hard time


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

HOLY MOLEY! :smheat: that is one SUPER CUTE doggie! :heart: 

if i didn't have this foster, i would snatch him up in a heartbeat! :wub2:


----------

